# !?!?!?!?!



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sounds exciting!!!
However, you're not going to get any kind of a valid critique from those photos


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

No good for conformation, plus these aren't really confo shots  But CONGRATULATIONS! It's always great when you get these opporunities. Let us know how everything works out, I'm super excited for you!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kayty said:


> Sounds exciting!!!
> However, you're not going to get any kind of a valid critique from those photos





SorrelHorse said:


> No good for conformation, plus these aren't really confo shots  But CONGRATULATIONS! It's always great when you get these opporunities. Let us know how everything works out, I'm super excited for you!



I agree that these pictures SUCK big time for critique, I will be getting better ones when I go out.
Thank you so much, I am so EXCITED!!!
Please look out for new pictures around Thursday  I can not wait for critique.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm excited for you! Good luck!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Good luck! I hope he is a dream to ride 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Your whole post made me smile. How exciting, best of luck with your new horsey and keep us posted!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have nice conformation pictures of Pepper on my laptop that I was going to email to you but I haven't been home. They are of him as a 3 year old, I don't have any really recent ones but I can probably take some tomorrow when I go by Wendi's if you want me to?


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I know that feeling. My avatar is "my baby" She is for sale, but i'm in no position to buy her at this point. I keep hoping something will work out and she'll be mine one day. she's the only horse that I wouldnt care if she had soundness issues, I just want her. Never thought I'd want a mare, let alone a redheaded mare. This is very exciting. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I can not wait until tomorrow!


I wish you (wetrain17) luck, I hope something comes up and you get your red head  I have had to bust my butt for everything I have so its a blessing when something kinda falls in my lap from time to time.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I am sooo excited for you!!! Reminds me of when I got my horse in April! Definately keep us posted


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck! He is such a pretty boy too!  can't wait to see some more pictures of him.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats amazing!!! DD


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well sorry guys no pictures today, something came up this morning and I had to go to the doctor, I do not really want to get into details but I could use every ones prayers. I plan on going out tomorrow and visiting him. I do not know if I am going to ride or not, but I will be doing a lot of loving and picture taking.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Praying for you sierra! Congrats on your new horsey!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Praying for you sierra! Congrats on your new horsey!



thank you.

and he is not mine...yet....still going to go and ride/interact with him before I make it final.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

are you kidding about this story? It sound like some thing from Disney. I hope it has a happy ending just keep smiling and I will pray that this works out for you WOW


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope, it's a true story...It's my ex-stepmom that is selling her the horse. 

Pictures of Pepper as a foal..solid chestnut and mean..

*Trying to make Sierra smile if she checks this today*










and then with his dam.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Snanders this did make ne smile 
Can not wait to go see him, so hurry and get your butt over here so we can go!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

You're welcome....I'm almost ready to head that way now..Patience! I know that's not your strong point but I'm hurrying..


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

who could wait with that little guy waiting for you I would be running to see him


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*All Smiles*

So I just got back from visiting with Pepper and I even felt good enough to ride.
he did very well for me 
he is still green but he is such a sweet heart and willing to learn I just love him!
Her are some pictures, still not the best but I did try.
Please don't jugde my fatness, I have packed on the pounds.

p.s. I don't think he will make a barrel horse but he is such a pretty mover and he moves just like an English horse, so may get into that if I get him. But for now I am just going to work towards putting a good foundation on him and then a lot of miles.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Last picture is my favorite. You look so good together 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

With the assumption that you still want a critique...


He toes out just slightly in the front, and is very narrow chested. His pasters are longer and his feet are a bit small. I don't like the way his neck and chest tie into eachother (he definately got that as well as his neck from mom), and he has the very typical shark fin withers of a TB, though they arent half as bad as many that I've seen. His girth isn't as deep as I'd like but it isn't terrible. Back isn't too terrible, though a bit long. Shoulders have fair angle although I'd like to see a little more, and his LS joint placement is good. Nice straight back legs (from what I can see anyways). For what its worth, his head is cute too and I just love his coloring...shame he has to grey out, eh?

All in all he's a very typey grade horse, not fantastic but not anything to laugh at. I think he'll look much better when he's all muscled out though  What matters is that you both get along with eachother well!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, I do want critique. Thank you for your input.
Although, I do not see anything wrong with the way his neck ties into his chest your other points are very valid. He is very narrow, he gets that from his TB on his dams side. I can not wait to see him fill out and mussel up more, he has not had much done with him and he is just coming four this year, he still had a little growing to do. He is also 15.3 and we are thinking he will mature to 16 hands, but could be a little more.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My appologies, I meant to say neck into withers. Mostly because of undermuscling, I think.

If he's four I'd expect him to do some major filling out this year, and hopefully with that and some muscle, he'll look great ^^ I do think he's going to really favor his mom's side though.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Endiku said:


> My appologies, I meant to say neck into withers. Mostly because of undermuscling, I think.
> 
> If he's four I'd expect him to do some major filling out this year, and hopefully with that and some muscle, he'll look great ^^ I do think he's going to really favor his mom's side though.


Me too.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Double post. My bad.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

He is base narrow and a bit bum high. He can grow out of the bum high but I think the narrow will stay. Very cute boy though.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kimmylikestojump said:


> He is base narrow and a bit bum high. He can grow out of the bum high but I think the narrow will stay. Very cute boy though.


Yes I do not think he will fully grow out of the narrowness but I do mot see them high bum...what picture do you see that in?


----------

